#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Pfsense captive portal(dúvida)

## alexinoue

Quero utilizar o pfsense em um hotel, mas a minha duvida é a seguinte:

No captive portal é possível cadastrar os apartamentos que serão fixos como se fossem nomes de usuários e após isso gerar vouchers para os apartamentos cadastrados.

Ou importar arquivo que é gerado pelo sistema do hotel com nomes apartamento e data de saida para que gere login para hospede.

Por exemplo, quando é feito o checkin na recepção o sistema gera um txt contendo;

Nome do hospede
Apartamento
Data de saida

No pfsense de forma automatizada ele checa a cada 10 minutos este arquivo e importa para a base de dados do captive portal o apartamento, sobrenome e data de saída.

Quando o captive portal pedir login e senha ele entre com o apartamento e sobrenome, venceu sua estadia bloqueia o login.

Ou qualquer outra solução nesta linha que alguém possa ter passado ou tenha em funcionamento

----------

